# Albany NY IASCA SQ event mid summer....



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I was in touch with the owner of Audio Obsessions today in Albany- Great guys over there! he took time to chat even after it was his going home time - 

Anywhom- long story short... He was interested in the idea of having a show. From what I saw they have a large parking area (appeared shared) and a nice showroom with lots of nifty toys to demo.

Looking for peoples thoughts on this at the moment- It would be a 1x and the usual reasonably cheap entry fees with nice printed awards....

Chat away and we will fill in details!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Just avoid holiday weekends and I'm there. Apparently taboo. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

sign me up..


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

In my 2 dealings with them...buying a !DQ12, and an arc audio amp...both mail order, and never having stepped into the store...they are good people, and run a top notch operation. 

I wouldn't enter..but i would definitely go and rubber neck for the afternoon.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I tend to hibernate in the ac during the summer. Not sure I would make it.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

miniSQ said:


> In my 2 dealings with them...buying a !DQ12, and an arc audio amp...both mail order, and never having stepped into the store...they are good people, and run a top notch operation.
> 
> I wouldn't enter..but i would definitely go and rubber neck for the afternoon.


cool!

And goodstuff- I'll drag ya kicking and screaming the whole way!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> I tend to hibernate in the ac during the summer. Not sure I would make it.


you and me both..


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

We're interested in this as well. Would make a great trip for us.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

not sure i'll even have a system by then but it would be great to take the ride and listen to some cars....


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

looking like this wont take off- haven't heard back from the shop.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

-_- ...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> looking like this wont take off- haven't heard back from the shop.


Still alot of time yet?


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

We could always just try and plan a GTG for around the same time


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

could look into hosting it here: Vanderbilt Mansion National Historic Site - Vanderbilt Mansion National Historic Site thoughts? it would require a small donation


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> could look into hosting it here: Vanderbilt Mansion National Historic Site - Vanderbilt Mansion National Historic Site thoughts? it would require a small donation


$8.00?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I would be willing to make the trip.

I need to check the rule book to make sure I meet the requirements.

Keep me posted!


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Ill be there, just need a date to put a big red X on the calendar.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> $8.00?


unsure- I think we would need to go through the event registration process...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't think you were serious at first, being that a mansion doesn't seem a fitting place for a contest, lol.


----------

